# W. Penn 3/29



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

*W. Penn 3/29*

will anyone be at the western penn show? This will be chopper's first show if I can get my entry right. I procrastinated with his transfer papers. I don't know when they'll come back, so I'm not sure if I should list myself as the owner, or as the agent for the original owner. I'd hate to be wrong.

Anyway, Pittsburgh is my old stomping grounds. I figure this will be a nice starter show. GSD entries are low, and we can think of it as fun.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: W. Penn 3/29*

If your not sure, you could put a call in to AKC just to be safe.

Good luck! Dont be suprised if your addicted to it after the first one!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: W. Penn 3/29*

AKC states that the entry should be made in the name of the owner of the dog at the time of the entry, so I would make it in your name. I assume (don't say it!!!) that you have signed papers that pre-date the entry closing?


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: W. Penn 3/29*

Papers are dated for 12/21.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: W. Penn 3/29*

This isn't my first show, just the first one with chopper. 

it's too late, I'm an addict already.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: W. Penn 3/29*

Do you have a link?


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: W. Penn 3/29*

Ill be there!! Im stewarding for the obedience ring... but i will try and make it over to watch some of the conformation stuff too! Will you get like a ring number before the show so I can look for you? Or do you get that the day of the show?
Ruq, here is a link

http://www.wpka-inc.org/WPKADogShow.htm


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: W. Penn 3/29*

Wonder if the sisters are still gonna be naked????







Hmmm KH when are you leaving? I might hitch a ride.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: W. Penn 3/29*

I should get a ring number by next week. I'll let you know. 
Obedience is my first love, so I'll be there too. 

It won't be hard to find me. Just look for the small black lady with the big dog


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: W. Penn 3/29*

I'm #17. There should be ten dogs and a special.


----------

